# Best Polo shirts for DTG



## peteread (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys,
Well the question is in the description, can I have recommendations for the best type of polo shirt to use for DTG printing.
I have taken delivery today of my first machine. A Resolute R Jet 5
Thanks in anticipation
Regards Peter


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You are in Europe or in the US?


----------



## peteread (Dec 6, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> You are in Europe or in the US?


Hi
I am based in Europe in Spain.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Keya has a non pique type of polo that is very good for DTG. The best is Adler Polo Single but I think it's only avaible in eastern europe.

You may also try Sols. Remember that for DTG polo must be non-pique only flat ringspun fabrics.


----------

